# How long to keep defrozen bloodworn in fridge?



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello,

I put the whole question in the title so it's easier.
I got a new bag yesterday and cut much bigger piece then I need for all my fish. How long you think it's safe to keep it in the fridge.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Conservatively, probably 2-3 days. You will find they begin to oxidize and go a bit brown after even a day.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's the same as any thawed meat. How long would you keep a thawed piece of meat in the fridge? I would just throw it away. After all, how much is that little chunk of FBW worth and how much are your fish worth?


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I know it's cheap, I am asking how long it is safe. As even a day makes it not safe, I will just throw it right away.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry, I didn't mean it to be a cost thing. I meant that since it's such a small amount and relatively cost, but even chance it? But if you're concerned about wastage, I don't think one day is bad. 2 at most, and 3 I would definitely not do.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I find the best way to cut it into pieces is to smash the frozen block into pieces while in a baggie, then put it directly back into the freezer.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

TomC, yeah, this is what I will do next time, thanks.

2wheelsx2, you got me right, I hate the food and anything to go to waste when it can be used. But of course I don't wanna risk the fish (not that they are expensive, not at all) and that's why I asked.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I use the tabs now, but when I was using big packs, I would just break off rectangular pieces by striking them with my hand against a sharp edge (like the edge of my freezer) and then use the same edge to break off small square pieces. Works like a charm, but does break the bag it comes in sometimes. I didn't car as I resealed them in freezer ziplock bags anyway.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, sounds good. I was buying tabs before, but got the pack this time.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I prefer the cubes, I as well bought a pack and found I wasted more than before.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

This is what I fill will happen with me too. When I ask for the food they gave me that bag, I was in a hurry with the kids, so I got it without checking twice it was a big bag, went at home, cut a piece with my knife for frozed food ... Long story short, I think I will stick with the cubes in the future


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

Why don't you just refreeze it?


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I thought it is not good to refreeze them.


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't know what other people do...but I always refreeze stuff (talking about human food). Except for fruit and milk products which changes in texture and consistency. I think people just say don't because it increases the chances for bacteria...but if you've kept it in the fridge and it's in good condition...hasn't gone bad/stink/molded...*I THINK* you should be able to freeze it.

Rules for refreezing food

Has rules for refreezing food...but I'm pretty sure they're just talking about human food.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Could be fine, yeah, no idea. I throw away the unused portion already, but I think the topic can help other people too.


----------

